# Skidkings vbc "get out and get some air ride" sat. February 2nd  ride pics



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Feb 3, 2013)

Heare some pics from the SKIDKINGS VBC "GET OUT AND GET SOME AIR " RIDE  FROM SAT FEB 2ND . COOL DAY ,FOGGY ,WEATHER PEOPLE MESSED UP...CALLED OUT FOR SUNNY DAY ....BUT CAN'T COMPLAIN ...NO RAIN!  FUN TIMES FOR ALL  .....

                                                                      GARY J 
                                                                      EL PRESIDENTE 
                                                                       SKIDKINGS VBC 
                                                                       TACOMA,WN


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Feb 3, 2013)

*More pics*


















                  more pics


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Feb 3, 2013)

*Still more pics*

















more more and more fun


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Feb 3, 2013)

*More more and still more pics*

















moreeeeeeee ppppppiiiicccss


----------



## brownster69 (Feb 3, 2013)

*finger !!!!!!!!!!*

i am going to have to get my wife's finger under control..............





SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> View attachment 82400View attachment 82401View attachment 82402View attachment 82403View attachment 82404View attachment 82405View attachment 82406View attachment 82407more more and more fun


----------



## dogdart (Feb 3, 2013)

*Awesome*

Thanx for sharing


----------



## Tim the Skid (Feb 3, 2013)

"i am going to have to get my wife's finger under control.............."

I thought she was just saying you were #1


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 4, 2013)

looks like you guys had a bit of weather! still fun though. it was sunny and in the 70's for our ride here. I think the Cyclone Coaster group may have to come up and see if we can't bring you guys some sun! (that or you guys are welcome down here any time... well, maybe not Dave, he's kind of a trouble maker...)


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Feb 4, 2013)

*Ride*



37fleetwood said:


> looks like you guys had a bit of weather! still fun though. it was sunny and in the 70's for our ride here. I think the Cyclone Coaster group may have to come up and see if we can't bring you guys some sun! (that or you guys are welcome down here any time... well, maybe not Dave, he's kind of a trouble maker...)




Ride on! Yeah the "weather bunny's" just plain blew it ..Claimed "SUNNY AND 54" Yeah ..more like FOGGY AND 44! All was good though...a little bit of beer and alls good...  Like wise ...I am going to make one of the COASTERS rides ....Seems like I always miss by a week or so everytime I am down that way ...Will try sometime this year   ..

                                                    Gary J
                                                    SKIDKINGS VBC 
                                                     TACOMA,WN


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Feb 4, 2013)

*finger*



brownster69 said:


> i am going to have to get my wife's finger under control..............




I laughed so hard when I was working the pics ...I AM NUMBER 1!


----------



## Stony (Feb 4, 2013)

Fun time for sure, but you wore me out on a couple of those hills.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Feb 4, 2013)

*Ride up them hills*



Stony said:


> Fun time for sure, but you wore me out on a couple of those hills.




WOOPS ! I forgot that I live in Tacoma!  Next ride  pretty flat  .....hummm I swear  my nose just grew 4 inches...........Thanks for the hat ! Finished the stitch job ,,,,used n.o.s army thread ......had stitched.....


----------



## Stony (Feb 4, 2013)

> WOOPS ! I forgot that I live in Tacoma! Next ride pretty flat .....hummm I swear my nose just grew 4 inches...........Thanks for the hat ! Finished the stitch job ,,,,used n.o.s army thread ......had stitched.....




With all the WWII sewing kits out there, cotton thread is no problem to find.


----------



## Boris (Feb 4, 2013)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> I swear my nose just grew 4 inches




4 inches is nothing to brag about, and that wasn't your nose.


----------



## slick (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks for sharing the pictures guys! Love seeing other people out riding. Trying to figure out when Karla and I can get up there and ride. Just need a reliable enough car to bring the bikes up in....


----------



## dartwagon (Feb 6, 2013)

*Thanks Skid Kings*

Thanks for the hospitality! I had a good time riding with the Skid Kings...I hope to see you all on the vintage swap ride!

-Chris


----------

